
The Optimal Blog Post Length to Maximize Viewership - cracatao
http://tomtunguz.com/content-marketing-optimization
======
muaddirac
I don't understand how any of this is useful.

\- he samples only his own writing

\- he has a far bigger sample of "medium-length" articles (how big are his
samples of 100 word posts? 2000 word posts?)

\- the title seems intentionally misleading, making it seem like it was
actually a scientific analysis, and that a positive result was actually found

\- content isn't controlled for. How are retweets a useful metric for
measuring optimum length? Wouldn't that have far more to do with content?

\- doesn't take into account the presentation of information

\- doesn't take into account his audience

\- etc, etc.

